# Everybody hates me.. :(



## lblakelhall (Nov 20, 2012)

I don't understand.. I think the people that I hangout with just don't like me at all. Am I too nice or something? They think I'm not even human or something? First of all im going to say this, I'm a senior in high school, I don't really have any friends. but I do have people that hangout with me (acquaintances) But not really friends.. I feel like people don't want to spend any energy speaking to me. I guess I freak people out too much. maybe because its the way I look?, or I don't talk much or something? Everytime i show up for lunch, and i go sit at the table that my crush sits at, she always gives me a scared look, and waves hi to me, i understand what the deal is now.. People that hangout at the library gives me awful looks, I finally freaked out my crush to the point where shes freakin scared of me now. From now on until my school year ends, i will be upset, and will probably cry for the rest of the year, because I'm not good enough for people. I guess I will spend my life, being quiet, and wait to be talked to. People have told me many times no one likes me, yep i guess they were right... I am deeply miss my crush because the only time i get to see her is in the mornings, and at lunch.. but i guess now, will be never ever again. nobody likes me.. :'(


----------



## lblakelhall (Nov 20, 2012)

They way i look like, I usually don't have a style, but everyday i wear a black t shirt, and dark pants. basically thats it, i don't want to wear colors because i don't like wearing colors. and also i think im deleting my fb because nobody seems to care anyway. even if i do delete it, nobody will care... nobody speaks to me on it anyway, i even have posts on there, but nobody really seems to reply, like my other friends on fb that have like 40 likes and comments on their posts, I hate my life, nobody likes me at all.. :'(


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Hello there







don't worry,everyone hates me too.Let us freaks unite.


----------



## sundays (Jan 11, 2011)

it sounds like you have a very negative outlook on life. i do, too. i stress over things too easily. i wish i could just be happy. why can't i control my emotions? why can't i force myself to be happy?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

You have basically described my life in your post. In school , I don't really have close friends, just aquatintenses. When I've felt more depressed before, I have felt like a whole lot of people "hate" me. But really everybody dosen't hate you. 
After you graduate, what you did in high school won't matter anymore. You won't see most of those people anymore. So that could be better for you.

Also, what did you do to freak out your crush? Because when I've done things that have embarrassed me in the past, I was really the only one who was embarrassed, everybody else didnt really pay attention nor care.
I Don't know if this helps out at all.


----------



## lblakelhall (Nov 20, 2012)

Glad I have got replys thanks all, and I Yeah about my crush like I don;t have much experiences with girls, and she told me i was being a little bit too clingy. :/


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm in a similar boat I guess. 
I don't think I'm widely hated, I'm not likeable at all, but I keep to myself. 
If I were you, I wouldn't worry about it too much. Time goes on, eventually you'll end up meeting people who genuinely like you.


----------



## BabyBlueGamer (Oct 2, 2012)

I am an outcas but i have only a few friends who are either very matured, geeks/nerds, or in the same boat. I've been put down, avoided, dissed, and called every name in the book, everyone's scared of me for some stupid reasons. Anyway I am smarter, wiser, more matured, and invest my time and energy into greater things like Sciences, video games, books and other stuff of that nature instead of socializing about idiocy, except with my friends who are on the good side. Everybodys ignorant and believes in th stupid rumors they hear and only goes by whats popular. As an outcast I know I'm bigger and better and stronger than most others, and I dont waste my time looking for their approval or what they think, I just know i'm me me, better and got a better soul inside. I'd never wanna date any one of these idiots in my school I'd rather get eaten alive by zombies. Outcast in this world means good and an amazing spirit within you, trust me if it's for no reason than you are good the way you are. Do ya thang!:yes


----------



## joosh (Sep 27, 2012)

I feel kinda the same, i just think people think i'm weird and don't want to be around me. Try just making small talk with some random kid in your school; it'll make you feel better.

And to disprove your title, I do not hate you, so that everyone thing is false.

And remember you're the hardest judge of yourself, kids just care about themselves and unless they're flat out bullies wont dedicate brain energy to hating someone.


----------



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

I like you. The problem is that those people are too alike. They are happy out going extroverts. You're an introvert. So it's okay that you don't fit in with them. And if they don't like you, just don't care. Try to make friends with people like you.


----------



## zant (Nov 25, 2012)

I feel the same. I wish people like us could create our own country. Life would be so much easier when you live around people who are just like, and understand you. I can actually talk like a normal person to other shy or people who I can guess have SA.


----------



## anika (Dec 3, 2012)

omg right i think people are just so stuck on themselves that they never look or care about their surrounding and the real friends who love them unlike most fake i understand how u feel im almost the same what i did was delete fb cause i was going on for basically nothing but to look at the screen n refresh the website waitn for atleast 1 person to care enough to say hai as if they never forgot me but i am a forgotten then i minimized my friends to one n shes i guess the best in this town. yeah it gets lonely but less drama less stress and less problems to feel choked up about just **** em all basically n find new ones even when its hard because pass the pain ull gain strength.....just tryna help c:


----------



## Moose2112 (Dec 5, 2012)

lblakelhall said:


> They way i look like, I usually don't have a style, but everyday i wear a black t shirt, and dark pants. basically thats it, i don't want to wear colors because i don't like wearing colors. and also i think im deleting my fb because nobody seems to care anyway. even if i do delete it, nobody will care... nobody speaks to me on it anyway, i even have posts on there, but nobody really seems to reply, like my other friends on fb that have like 40 likes and comments on their posts, I hate my life, nobody likes me at all.. :'(


I too feel as If everyone hates me.
And I also am considering deleting my facebook.
I only have people I associate with at school, no friends.
My only friends are online. 
People do approach me sometimes and say they think I look cool or whatever and sometimes say they'd like to be my friend. But then most of the time they'll never talk to me again or I do try becoming their friend but we never get close.

The best real life friend I had left me saying that he hated me 
and that he was only my friend for the first three months that we were friends at after that he didn't like me anymore. (but he kept it up and lied to me the entire time) this was a while ago however.

Now I try o become close to someone, I try talking to this one girl who even says she wants more friends and says shed like to be my friend. but now I stopped bothering to become her friend. I've spent too much time, trying to say hi, or trying to message her on FB.

I am introverted I know that, large groups are draining to me. But all I want is a real life friend. even just one. I am nice to people, I make people laugh sometimes with my jokes. People even say that I am very open minded and nice. 
Mostly everyone though, even adults are really rude to me. 
For most people my age the closest ill get to a person will just be small talk and a hi. and only at school.

It pisses me off when people see things like what happened to that one girl Amanda Todd, they say **** like "oh I would've been that girls friend". I am not judging her, I don't know her. But it bothers me how people say this but would never act upon it, or apply it to real life. Teenagers start so much drama though, and are so judgmental. I never get caught up in drama though, I am nice to people, and I do my best not to judge. what is wrong with me.


----------



## meangirl123 (Dec 6, 2012)

i feel ya bro everyone hates me to just bcuz of some dumb *** boy


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Don't worry, it never stop. Iam 35 and everybody still hates me, lol


----------



## UnnamedSpecies (Dec 10, 2012)

sundays said:


> why can't i force myself to be happy?


You can't force your self to be happy, trust me, I've tried.


----------



## UnnamedSpecies (Dec 10, 2012)

I don't hate you. Mostly it's because I don't know you. Theoretically, you can't hate someone you don't know. Maybe you feel like those people hate you because they don't really know you yet. Just something for you to ponder on, if it makes any sense.


----------



## cole phelps (Jun 24, 2012)

you have to learn to embrace the hate


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

No, I don't.


----------

